# Our Sponsors



## Jezlad

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/adbanners/ultimate.jpg

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/adbanners/mechwarhorse.jpg

http://elementgames.co.uk/images/adbanners/728x90-frostfire.gif

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/adbanners/anvil.gif​


----------



## Svartmetall

_*cough*_
spons*o*rs
_*cough*_


----------



## Viscount Vash

Sorted, 
moving swiftly on.....

I'll have to have a look at their stuff, anvil I know do some funky stuff but the others I'm not sure as I have never really looked at their wares.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I've never heard of Anvil, but they sure look interesting... I think I'll do a Google search and check their website!

(This genuine advertising actually working. See what happens when they don't oppress you with it, but just leave it there in case your interested? *HINT* GW staff!)

EDIT: Once I've got my current stuff painted up, I will be purchasing a job lot of the Ion Rifles. Brilliant-looking sculpts! http://www.anvilindustry.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=80&product_id=222


----------



## Tawa

Honestly? I'm really quite digging those assault rifles from Anvil, with all their custom bits..... k:

They could look good as fairly archaic bolters


----------



## scscofield

I am curious, these guys are sponsors. How does it help Heresy? Just clinking on the links help? Do we need to order and reference you somehow? Just curious as to how to get you the most bang for the buck per say. I won't be buying anything in the near future but they do have stuff that I like the looks of.


----------



## Old Man78

those anvil guys show a lot of potential, may have to put an order in for some bits at some stage


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Those chain glaives would look great on thunder wolves. I might pick some up for when I finally get back to 40k.


----------



## Svartmetall

I can vouch for Anvil's quality, by the way - I bought a bunch of their double-barrelled shotguns and Heretic rifles, and the castings are _perfect_. Very sharp and crisp, can't fault them at all.


----------



## Trigger

Well i hate to sound old but better bathrooms stuff is the SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Hudson

guys, I used to be a sponsor here, would like to do it again (don't sell GW products though, mantic games, warlord games, the army painter, avatars of war these days)

can you direct me to where I should be looking at doing this - don't want to just fly poster the forum hate it when people do that!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Hudson said:


> guys, I used to be a sponsor here, would like to do it again (don't sell GW products though, mantic games, warlord games, the army painter, avatars of war these days)
> 
> can you direct me to where I should be looking at doing this - don't want to just fly poster the forum hate it when people do that!!


Send a PM to Jez.


----------

